# Need lab request help



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok I need a little help. I have read in several places on this forum, but I don't want to miss anything this time around.
My 6 month visit is coming up and I want my Doctor to run a true full thyroid panel on me.
Previously I was only tested for TSH, and antibodies.
He diagnosed me with Hashimoto's due to presence of antibodies but because of my "normal" TSH of 1.1 he didn't want to start me on meds despite my zombie transformation.

I was going to ask for
TSH
T3
T4
Free T3
Free T4
Reverse T3
Antibodies

Is it crazy that I'm hoping my nodule has grown so I can get a freakin' FNA?
I have been on a roller coaster ride these last six months, and I believe I'm swinging into Hyper which is crazy because I've been so the opposite. Only right now is great, I'm functioning and remembering and happy. I'm going on a week now and I'm now having to take sleeping pills so I can sleep but I feel great!

Ok any advice is welcomed and needed.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Keba said:


> Ok I need a little help. I have read in several places on this forum, but I don't want to miss anything this time around.
> My 6 month visit is coming up and I want my Doctor to run a true full thyroid panel on me.
> Previously I was only tested for TSH, and antibodies.
> He diagnosed me with Hashimoto's due to presence of antibodies but because of my "normal" TSH of 1.1 he didn't want to start me on meds despite my zombie transformation.
> ...


That looks like a good list. T3 and T4 would not be necessary if the doc will run the FREES.

What antibodies?

Here is my personal list...............

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks!

I'll add a few more to the list.

All antibodies related to thyroid, and possible, ANA and SMA again seeing how those have been elevated in the past.


----------

